# selecting my african ciclids



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

I am new to the African scene, I have a 3 ft glass tank with a 1300lt (sorry I'm in australia) an hour canister filter, 100 watt aqua one heater tank is currently cycling has no fish in it used to a south American going for Africans for the colour what I need to know is what mix of fish should I put in the tank its about 140 lt ( sorry once again). I have been doing some research I'm going male only 
here are some fish I like the look of. Aulonocara Bi colour(Peacock), Chilotilapia Rhodessi, Borleyi red fin Kadango, electric yellow, Lawanda Peacock, Tiawan reef, salousi, Duboisi, Trophieus Kaiser
Astatotilapia latasciata haplochromis, Red forest jewel, Labeotropheos trewavasae, Acei yellow tail, Elleoti any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Wayne and Welcome to C-F!!!

Please post the dimensions of your tank, we'll figure out the conversions to English.


----------



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

length is 36 inches long 18 inches high and 12 inches wide


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't know about the rest of the fish but you can forget the Tropheus in that tank,


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Wayne, I will move this topic to the Malawi forum so you can get better advice for stocking your tank.


----------



## Zach3223 (Nov 3, 2014)

If I was you I would stock it with some sort of dwarf cichlid , I tried setting up a 3 foot 55 gallon breeder tank with all male cichlids from lake Malawi and it was a struggle. There is just not enough room to set up territories in a tank that's only 3 foot. plus some of those fish you listed can get 8-10 inches and can be very aggressive .


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

You'd probably be best off keeping one or two of the more peaceful species of Mbuna in a harem.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Your tank is small for africans, of your list I would suggest the Saulosi or electric yellows. I'd start out with 10 or so juveniles and remove excess males. If there is anyway you can upgrade to a 4 foot long tank it will open many possibilities.


----------



## babbelman (Nov 2, 2014)

List he has is a good one just buy small and they will grow up fine together


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

babbelman said:


> List he has is a good one just buy small and they will grow up fine together


Totally disagree here. Some of the species he listed get way too large for a 3 foot tank. More than likely you will have aggression issues and with a tank that small the weaker will have no space to run. If you want to learn the hard way go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Chester B said:


> I would suggest the Saulosi or electric yellows.


Plus one.


----------



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

can you please use the common names for me it will make it easier


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Electric yellow is the common name for yellow labs or Labidochromis caeruleus.
Pseudotropheus saulosi does not have a common name other than saulosi that I am aware of.


----------

